# Dubai 92 and Christmas Eve Party



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess I am asking for a little advice and reassurance!!

I won entrance to Dubai 92's Christmas Eve Party at Chi at the Lodge. (so now I have something to do Christmas Eve!!!  ) I am a little apprehensive because I will be going alone and I have a hunch most people there will be much younger than me (heck, they probably will be younger than my kids!!). I want to go - mainly because it is free food and drinks!! (and I don't have a liquor license yet) Don't want to look like I am scouting for a date........ or boyfriend........or, heaven forbid, a husband!!!!!

So, put my fears to rest and tell me I will have a good time!! Plz!! 

Nickel


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done. Whose show did you win it on?

They usually do a good party and the age range will be from 21 to 45+. There will be lots of single people there.

I have had the option to go (a couple of the DJs are good friends), but have declined as I am not very well and clubs aren't really my thing, or I'd have offered to meet up.

I am sure you'll have fun. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You got a pair of tickets... (Elphaba will vouch for me, I hate wedding cake too...)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vouch for you as what exactly? 


I can vouch that he pays his way. How's that?


-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Well done. Whose show did you win it on?
> 
> They usually do a good party and the age range will be from 21 to 45+. There will be lots of single people there.
> 
> ...


LOL!! I told my boss today about it and she said I will have a great time and will meet some people - other than co-workers!! Since she also listens to 92, she asked me what time I won. It was between 1 & 4 yesterday. (I actually think she was envious!!)

Well, your vouch for 92 and the info was greatly appreciated!! (Hope you feel better, also). Thanks!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You got a pair of tickets... (Elphaba will vouch for me, I hate wedding cake too...)


Have had WAY too many wedding cakes, I am deathly allergic to them!! 

So, I did win 2 entrances??? I thought so, from reading their website and listening today. So, Elphaba didn't give you a glowing recommendation, but........... You would have to protect me, though!! ROFL!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In the words of Nike...

Just Do It!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

haha. Take Andy, he's on these boards far too often anyways.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm afreaid I'm going to stand the delightful Ms. Nickel up....

I'm washing my hair!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm afreaid I'm going to stand the delightful Ms. Nickel up....
> 
> I'm washing my hair!!


Oh, you aren't!!!!  Well then, I will be there by myself.......winning lots more prizes!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to update:

I did go (scared as ****!! oops, can I say that here??). Know now NEVER go to anything before 11 PM!! LOL!! Andy crapped out on me but since I did go "on time", met a very nice couple from England. Around my age and we had a blast for hours. BUT we were in the wrong area for the Dubai 92 party and by time "someone" found us, we decided to stay where we were. 
I want to thank those of you who gave me support to go!! It was a nice break from sitting at home!! 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy to know that you had a nice time.. Chi is really happening..


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

mohd_afthab said:


> Happy to know that you had a nice time.. Chi is really happening..


It was quite interesting. Not a "clubber" at all - too old for such. But the company I met was very nice, good weather and really did like the music!! Even danced!! Might never go back there again but I did have a great time!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I was invited but didnt find the time to end up going, hope it went well


----------

